# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] Gnobot: On le lance pour de vrai ce coup la !

## Carpette

Coucou, c'est encore nous !
 Et non, on est pas mort !
Même si on a pris tout plein de retard par rapport à ce qu'on avait prévu (ça se saurait si les jeux sortaient à la date prévue initialement), on a paufiné Gnobot le plus possible, histoire de le faire plaisir à nos nombreux fan et on ... Ouais bon ok, on a trainé, mais c'était pour votre bien, on ne voulait pas que vous restiez enfermé à jouer pendant les vacances, vous comprenez ... si si si !!
Mais maintenant qu'elles sont finies, on peut vous permettre de rater votre rentrée en venant passer tout votre temps libre sur Gnobot !
 Au programme des réjouissances, tout plein de bugs qui ont disparu, tout plein d'objets qui sont apparu, histoire de diversifier encore plus la manière de taper sur son prochain, de quoi frimer sur facebook en annonçant que son robot vient de gagner un niveau, bref, des choses essentielles à la vie.
 Un grand merci à nos béta-testeurs (en particulier les tarés qui sont venu se refaire un robot entre le reset de lundi et aujourd'hui). Pensez à regarder votre boite mail avant de revenir.
 Le site va bien sur continuer à évoluer, mais on lance en parallèle le développement de notre jeu suivant, en espérant que le premier vous plaise suffisamment pour que le deuxième voit le jour.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## JeP

Yop, c'est cool ça, mais il manquerait pas un lien ?

----------


## leith

> Yop, c'est cool ça, mais il manquerait pas un lien ?


http://www.gnobot.org/

----------


## Carpette

Hop, je l'ai rajouté dans la news ... je suis un peu con je sais

----------


## chtiungdor

ce sont des robots SM http://www.gnobot.org/index.php?page=welcome ??? En tout cas vu comme ça, cela ne m'inspire guère...

----------


## Carpette

Ce ne sont jamais les mêmes, et tu peux créer ce que tu veux. Fait un simple F5 sur la page que tu donnes en url, tu verras, les robots ne seront plus les mêmes

----------


## gros_bidule

Y aurait-il une notice, un tutoriel, un how-to ?
Sans pour autant être assisté de A à Z, une initiation serait la bienvenue  :;): 

Là je m'y perds un peu. Par exemple j'ai pris un robot déjà fait puis supprimé mes briques, mais comment j'en mets là où je veux ? J'arrive seulement à faire pousser de petites briques à partir de la première, résultat j'ai un robot somalien avec des décorations / armes qui gravitent autours de lui :/
Je sens bien qu'il y a matière à s'amuser, mais pour l'instant je renonce.

----------


## Carpette

Tu as un tutorial sur la page de ton robot

Genre ici pour le tuto
Ici pour la page d'aide

----------


## rodnroll

> Un grand merci à nos béta-testeurs (en particulier les tarés qui sont venu se refaire un robot entre le reset de lundi et aujourd'hui).


J'avais pas fait attention au second reset  :tired: 





> Pensez à regarder votre boite mail avant de revenir.


Pas vu  ::|: 
Vivement le retour au taf, au moins je suis payé pour faire n'importe quoi.....



[pub] Venez nombreux, il y a eu un gros travail de fait pour varier les "stratégies", et ainsi pouvoir lever fièrement la patte sur la carcasse encore fumante de votre adversaire  :B):  ou de demander votre copine en mariage pour ne pas avoir à assumer vos mauvais choix  ::P:  
Et il y a des skins cpc :imparable: [Pub]

----------


## chtiungdor

> Ce ne sont jamais les mêmes, et tu peux créer ce que tu veux. Fait un simple F5 sur la page que tu donnes en url, tu verras, les robots ne seront plus les mêmes


Oui j'ai vu, du coup si tu fais tourner la liste tu verras qu'il y a des robots SM  ::o:

----------


## gros_bidule

Merci pour les liens vers le tuto / aide  ::wub::

----------


## Silver

Avant d'aller plus loin que la page d'accueil, si j'ai un petit conseil à donner ce serait de faire une page démo ou média qui permet de montrer un aperçu du jeu (screens, quelques explications, etc) aux personnes qui débarquent sur le site histoire qu'elles se fassent une idée avant de s'inscrire. Souvent ça aide.  :;):

----------


## Carpette

Le serveur est crashé, on essaie de le redémarrer

----------


## Carpette

Le serveur est de retour

----------


## Carpette

Ahem ... bon, il semblerai que le serveur ai cramé ce coup la ...

On est sur le coup, mais ça risque de durer un moment cette fois

----------


## rodnroll

Merci pour les info.

C'est pas (trop) grave au moins  ::mellow::

----------


## Carpette

On a fumé une barrette de ram sur le serveur ... donc ça va être indisponible pendant encore un moment, le temps qu'un technicien intervienne sur la machine et remplace la barrette.

Sinon, en attendant, on a mis en place un canal IRC si vous voulez venir discuter gnobot et stratégie:

serveur: irc.langochat.net
canal: #gnobot

Vous trouverez un client IRC ici

----------


## Norochj

> On est sur le coup, mais ça risque de durer un moment cette fois


Genre le mec il part jouer au badminton et en soirée quand son serveur crame  :Cigare:

----------


## Carpette

Balance !!
On a un technicien qui est en train de changer la barrette de ram en ce moment même !
Ca devrait revenir d'ici midi je pense (mais rien n'est moins sur !)

----------


## biggriffon

> Erreur d'analyse XML : entité non définie
> Emplacement : jar:file:///usr/lib/firefox-3.6.9/chrome/toolkit.jar!/content/global/netError.xhtml
> Numéro de ligne 60, Colonne 12 :    [title]&loadError.label;[/title]
> -----------^


Mmmh, c'est pas gagné...

Courage aux dev pour résoudre les problèmes!

----------


## Carpette

Tu as eu ça en allant sur le site ?

----------


## biggriffon

oui, là maintenant

EDIT: Ah sans doute que c'est un artefact.
J'ai relancé mon navigateur et je n'arrive plus sur aucune page.

Bah, ça m'obligera à travailler ^^

----------

